
Tobacco and Psychosis: not quite a smoking gun - DanBC
http://anp.sagepub.com/content/49/10/859.long
======
jonnathanson
_" Researchers have often overlooked the obvious – that almost all cannabis
users also smoke tobacco"_

Is this actually true? It strikes me as plausible, but not presumptively
obvious.

~~~
anonbanker
I know many marijuana smokers who don't smoke tobacco. in fact, most of the
marijuana vape lounges in my city forbid the use of tobacco in or in front of
the premises.

I personally quit smoking cigarettes by switching to marijuana. I know a
handful of people that smoke both cigarettes and marijuana, but most of the
people I talk to smoke one or the other.

~~~
jonnathanson
Same, which is why I was inclined to be skeptical of their "obvious"
presumption.

